# Scott Scale Junior 24''



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

Any opinion on Scott Scale Junior 24'' Bike?

What's the weight? Is RST Capa C7 50mm any good? What's the stand over?


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

Haley loves her bike and is winning races on it. 17 pounds as we have it built now. Last years fork was much better, the one on this years model sucks. (We have both) Stand over is. Dont confuse it with the Junior Scale, that is a $300 piece of crap.


----------



## flafonta (Feb 6, 2008)

greg de taos said:


> Haley loves her bike and is winning races on it. 17 pounds as we have it built now. Last years fork was much better, the one on this years model sucks. (We have both) Stand over is. Dont confuse it with the Junior Scale, that is a $300 piece of crap.


Greg, how did you get it down from 22lbs to 17lbs?


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

wheels and crank, both sort of boat anchors stock.


----------



## kclyburn (Jan 16, 2008)

Just ordered a Scale RC Jr for my son (2008 model). Looks like we will be stuck with the fork but would like to upgrade other areas. What crank and wheels did you switch to? I think I need to replace the stock 165mm Afterburner crank with something around 150mm. Also, i haven't been successful finding a light 24" rim with proper drilling to match a nice hubset.

Thanks!


----------



## ozvena (Sep 17, 2006)

greg de taos said:


> wheels and crank, both sort of boat anchors stock.


Yes, we need more details. What kind of stuff did you put on it????


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

We have a friend who's relative works for shimano so she had xtr everything, Cranks cut down to 155 mm and re-tapped (probably too short). XTR brakes (rim) and carbon bar, seat post and stem, racer womans' seat. The hoops cost an arm and a leg but cut quite a bit of weight. Special order DT Swiss spokes, Regular XTR hubs and cassette. Just a double up front, she doesn't climb all that much anyway. 

Lots of other little tidbits, much is from left over (upgraded) parts and above mentioned friends. I do all of my own work including most machine work so it saves a lot of cost. 
Haley has just about outgrown this bike so we have started taking off parts to get together a 26" ride. Unfortunately her little brother couldn't care less. 

I sure wish my Dad was a bike nut.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*My dad is!*

We were just lookin at 24' mountains from Scott yesterday. We are looking for an upgrade from my bmx to a mountain bike. We thought about gettin the Scott but its too intense. Instead we looked at some nice Gary Fishers for around 400.00  Im happy with that, really happy but im not sure im gettin it, maybe for my 11th b day!!!!!!!!!!!! ;D


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

You are going to love your new bike, have a ton of fun.

See you on the trails!!


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*Hope So!*

Hopefully my dad, and maybe my sis can go to try it. Ive done little trails at balboa park, but my dad rides trails where if you fall to the right, your a gonner!!!!!!! :nono: But he has controll. by the way, im postin on my dads acount. He knows though.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

greg de taos said:


> We have a friend who's relative works for shimano so she had xtr everything, Cranks cut down to 155 mm and re-tapped (probably too short). XTR brakes (rim) and carbon bar, seat post and stem, racer womans' seat. The hoops cost an arm and a leg but cut quite a bit of weight. Special order DT Swiss spokes, Regular XTR hubs and cassette. Just a double up front, she doesn't climb all that much anyway.
> 
> Lots of other little tidbits, much is from left over (upgraded) parts and above mentioned friends. I do all of my own work including most machine work so it saves a lot of cost.
> Haley has just about outgrown this bike so we have started taking off parts to get together a 26" ride. Unfortunately her little brother couldn't care less.
> ...


Hi Greg. Do you know what rims you used? I am changing the wheels to disc brakes, but am having a hard time finding rims lighter that what Scott uses on their 24" RC scale. Thanks


----------



## treyhovis1 (Jun 30, 2010)

paddler 26, try sun envy 24" they are bmx rims, if you get 2 fronts they have no braking sidewalls and are pretty light. They are one of the lightest bmx rims out.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

treyhovis1 said:


> paddler 26, try sun envy 24" they are bmx rims, if you get 2 fronts they have no braking sidewalls and are pretty light. They are one of the lightest bmx rims out.


Agreed. Although now have the Alex ACE 20's in the post to me. Mainly as I started trying to get very lightweight 20" rims, and got the 24" rims at the same time in case we upgrade to disc brakes when my boy gets bigger. For the 24" size the Sun envy 24" are a great choice (419gm versus 385gram for the Alex ACE20's) but I wasn't able to get them at the time in New Zealand. The Sun envy would also be a wider rim and probably more suitable for a MTB tyre, although the ACE20 is what Scott choose to use on their scale rc.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

Velocity makes Aeroheat rim model in 24" 32h size, 426g claimed weight, not disk specific though. Velocity is Australian company, right? Sounds like it should be easy to get them in NZ, price-wise should be comparable to sun envy but 32h instead of 36.


----------



## Mount Dora Cycles (May 29, 2009)

24" Sun Envy rims are 521 grams. NOT very lightweight. Adding 36 spokes to that and you are guaranteed a heavy wheel.


----------



## treyhovis1 (Jun 30, 2010)

I didnt say they were superlight, just offering another option. I didnt think about the 36 spoke count. Try velocity I think they make a 32 spoke rim.


----------



## kathyearnshaw (Sep 1, 2010)

If anyone's child has gotten older, I am trying to purchase two Scott RC Jr bikes (Scale or Spark) for my 8 and 10 year old kids.
Thanks, Kathy


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

greg de taos said:


> The hoops cost an arm and a leg but cut quite a bit of weight. Special order DT Swiss spokes, Regular XTR hubs and cassette.


Yes, please tell us what the make and model of the rims are, as well as the specs on the spokes (gauge and length hopefully).


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Mount Dora Cycles said:


> 24" Sun Envy rims are 521 grams. NOT very lightweight. Adding 36 spokes to that and you are guaranteed a heavy wheel.


OK. Here is what I did. I managed to source a set of ALEX ACE20 rims (the lightest I think anyone makes) from an ebay supplier called Chasertech. He was happy to be listed here, which was great as it took me emailling two companies, and about twenty ebay sellers before I found someone who could help. If you can't search sellers then put in ALEX and RIM in the ebay search engine and look for chasertech that way.

So then I ended up with a set of MTB rims that weighing 385g (although I didn't weight them before they got built. Added Sapim Laser double butted spokes from Wheelbuilder, and a set of ZTR MTB disc rims.

Final result was a completed set of disc wheels, 800g for the rear, and 700g for the front.

Not too bad. If you were getting really really silly there are even ultralight hubs out there, I just didn't have an extra $500 plus for the project.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Do you remember the spoke length you used with those hubs? What was the hole count and did the rim and hub holes match or did you skip some?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

paddler28 said:


> ebay supplier called Chasertech.


Ace20's are not listed under this seller, were they a special-order? Based on what I was able to find out Alex has different options for these rims. Do the ones you got have eyelets and machined sidewalls?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

ridemtn said:


> Thanks for the update! Do you remember the spoke length you used with those hubs? What was the hole count and did the rim and hub holes match or did you skip some?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


No problem. 
The hub and rim were both 32 hole as per a normal MTB wheel. The spoke advice came from my very clever bike mechanic (thanks Ricky) and is as follows.

"For the rear wheel you need 
237.1mm spokes for Disk Side. 237mm.
235.4mm spoke for the Driveside. 235 or 236mm

For the Front wheel
235.6mm spokes for Disk Side. 236mm
239.1mm spokes for non disk side. 239mm

Wheels will be 3x."

I hope that helps. My bike mechanic did all the build as there is no way I would try doing this myself.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> Ace20's are not listed under this seller, were they a special-order? Based on what I was able to find out Alex has different options for these rims. Do the ones you got have eyelets and machined sidewalls?


If you google ALEX RIMS, then look under the special order or special rims link, as this comes up with the junior sizes. Yes the rims have eyelets and I think machine sidewalls. Same as is currently on his scott scale jr rc


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

paddler28 said:


> If you google ALEX RIMS, then look under the special order or special rims link, as this comes up with the junior sizes. Yes the rims have eyelets and I think machine sidewalls. Same as is currently on his scott scale jr rc


Hmm, google or e-bay search? Either way can't find it... Is there a link you can share?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> Hmm, google or e-bay search? Either way can't find it... Is there a link you can share?


I tried the google thing a couple of days ago and the link failed, and again today. It came up with a failed server / web page message. Not sure if this is a temporary thing or if the company Alex rims is in trouble?

This is the only other half useful link I can find.

http://translate.google.co.nz/trans...h?q=alex+rim+ace20&hl=en&client=safari&rls=en

Hope that helps


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

I could see them listed at the Alex website however I couldn't find a source in the US that sells them. One distributor was willing to get them for me in a 1-2 month time frame but w/o eyelets/MSW. I even tried getting them from Scott as a set of replacement wheels for the Scale JR RC but they told me they don't sell wheels separately, should a warranty issue arise they would just take the wheels of another bike they have in the inventory. You mentioned Chasertech, but they don't have ACE20s listed on e-bay, so my question was how you bought the rims from them, special order/private auction?

Anyhow, after a couple weeks of frustrating googling and dozens of calls and e-mails to various stores and distributors I just went with Velocity Aeroheats. Got them built on Deore hubs, and Sapim Race spokes, too bad the builder couldn't get the Lasers. With the velo-plugs installed the rear is 980g, and the front is 780g, kinda porky but I wanted to keep the costs down, which ended up being $265 delivered, velo-plugs including.

I also managed to get a pair of Kenda Small Block 8s folding in the 1.95/507 size directly from Kenda USA, they are spec'ed at 420g +/-20g but real weights were 440/450. Also got SV10 Schwalbe Presta tubes, kinda dissapointing at 170g each real weight, not too many options for tubes in this size/stem length, there are some lighter race BMX tubes out there but I decided not to take my chances with those.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

The rims were a special order with chasertech. I threw the question to lots of sellers on eBay who listed Alex rims, and he was the only one who was able to order them in specially for me. The order then went through pay pal and all went perfectly. I did have to wait about four or so weeks to get the rims but I am very happy with the result. If someone wants to put a question to him on eBay he would likely be able to do the same. Hope that helps.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Valdemar said:


> ... Velocity Aeroheats...
> 
> ...Kenda Small Block 8s folding in the 1.95/*507* size


How did you get Velocity Aeroheads in 507ERD? When I asked the local distro they could only get Aeroheads in 520ERD - the "racing BMX" type size rather than the 507 / 24" MTB size.


----------



## Valdemar (Jun 20, 2005)

paddler28 said:
 

> I threw the question to lots of sellers on eBay who listed Alex rims


I knew persistence was the key, I wish I had more patience 



TigWorld said:


> How did you get Velocity Aeroheads in 507ERD? When I asked the local distro they could only get Aeroheads in 520ERD - the "racing BMX" type size rather than the 507 / 24" MTB size.


You probably meant 507BSD or 507ISO, as ERD is a different parameter used for calculating spoke length. If you need just the rims try http://everybicycletire.com, they have the rims listed but I'd call them before placing an order just to make sure. They also list a complete Velocity-built Heater wheelset in this size.

As far as I can tell Velocity uses 2 channels for distributing their products in the US, mass distributors like QBP and small authorized bike shops specializing in custom wheel building. It is through the latter you can get more options for Velocity products as they can order direct from Velocity. Big distributors don't stock sizes that are not very popular, 507BSD being one of them. Most bike shops just resell stuff they get from QBP and the like, so you won't be able to get these rims through them. I checked many local shops, hi-end ones including, jensonusa, without luck.

Unless you are going to build the wheels yourself it may make sense to order a custom build on these rims through one of the dealers listed on Velocity's web-site and have them shipped to you. Some will allow you to supply the hubs. I ordered mine from Spin Lite Cycling, very nicely built, easily the truest I've seen so far. Many of these shops are basically just one person so a 2-4 week wait time from the moment you place your order until the wheels show up at your door is typical.

PS: I just noticed you are in AU, hope same applies to your region as well

PPS: also I got Aeroheats, not Aeroheads which are road rims.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome info, cheers Valdemar.


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

paddler28 said:


> No problem.
> The hub and rim were both 32 hole as per a normal MTB wheel. The spoke advice came from my very clever bike mechanic (thanks Ricky) and is as follows.
> 
> "For the rear wheel you need
> ...


Thanks for the update, very helpful. So he must have cut & re-threaded those Sapim Laser spokes to get them to that length?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

No I got them the correct length from "wheelbuilder"


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

ridemtn said:


> Thanks for the update, very helpful. So he must have cut & re-threaded those Sapim Laser spokes to get them to that length?


 I inquired about these spokes and was told this...
_Hi Jeff,

Thanks for your email. We do not carry Laser spokes in those shorter lengths. We carry shorter spokes in Sapim CX-Ray or can cut down single butted Sapim Strong spokes to length:
http://www.wheelbuilder.com/store/sapim-cxray-spoke.html
http://www.wheelbuilder.com/store/sapim-strong-single-butted-spoke.html

Please feel free to drop us an email or give us a call if you have any questions or would like to discuss build details.

All the best,
Vikki

Vikki Appel
Wheelbuilder.com
_

:madman:

I also sent a message yesterday to chasertech..have not heard back yet....


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Chasertech usually replies in the middle of the night, for me at least (GMT-7). He can definitely get the rims because I have some on order with him right now, but it is a long wait as Paddler28 mentioned. They are good though, they have replied to me several times within a day.

Wheelbuilder website does not show the spokes on their website which is what confused me too from what Paddler was saying. I'm surprised you got that email back from them though, because they emailed me saying to call them and they would cut down their 241mm length. Apparently there is enough room on the Laser to take off as much as 7mm.

The option that I am going for though is through a guy named Wain at KHS Bicycle Parts (http://www.khsbicycleparts.com/contact.htm). The Sapim Laser, from the manufacturer's website shows factory lengths down to 181, and Wain can get them from that length up. No idea on the price yet, but doesn't matter much at this point, the wheels are just too custom.


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

ridemtn,
Thanks for the insight..I wont give up just yet...lol
I sent another message to Chasertech..maybe they didnt get the last one..
Looks like I may try KHS if i cant get anywhere with wheelbuilder....
Are your spoke lengths the same as Paddler28's?


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> I inquired about these spokes and was told this...
> _Hi Jeff,
> 
> Thanks for your email. We do not carry Laser spokes in those shorter lengths. We carry shorter spokes in Sapim CX-Ray or can cut down single butted Sapim Strong spokes to length:
> ...


_

Another option for spokes is Phil Wood I ordered thru my LBS for .89/ea, but I'm pretty sure you can order direct from PW. I ordered silver 1.8mm straight gauge - they're lighter than double butted and since my daughter is only ~50lbs, I'm sure the thinner elbows will hold up fine. 1.8mm alloy nipples are available thru DTSwiss, but check ebay first...after I ordered mine, I found them for about $15 cheaper there.

Hope this helps...

I plan on posting pics of my daughters bike when I'm finished with it sometime this week!_


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

mukow68 said:


> Another option for spokes is Phil Wood I ordered thru my LBS for .89/ea, but I'm pretty sure you can order direct from PW. I ordered silver 1.8mm straight gauge - they're lighter than double butted and since my daughter is only ~50lbs, I'm sure the thinner elbows will hold up fine. 1.8mm alloy nipples are available thru DTSwiss, but check ebay first...after I ordered mine, I found them for about $15 cheaper there.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> I plan on posting pics of my daughters bike when I'm finished with it sometime this week!


Look forward to the pics...
Do you remember the spoke lengths you ordered?

thx
Jeff


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> Look forward to the pics...
> Do you remember the spoke lengths you ordered?
> 
> thx
> Jeff


For 32h Aeroheats and SRAM 9.0 SL hubs, I was able to use 234mm spokes for both sides front and rear, but if you're using different hubs, your lengths may be slightly different. What hubs are you using?


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

mukow68 said:


> For 32h Aeroheats and SRAM 9.0 SL hubs, I was able to use 234mm spokes for both sides front and rear, but if you're using different hubs, your lengths may be slightly different. What hubs are you using?


Well I bought a set of taiwan (disc) circus monkey hubs off ebay..havent been able to find the full specs yet...I figure once I get them I can(I could check the measurements)and run the DT swiss spoke calculator to see what length I need.
But I also need the ERD on the Alex ACE20 wheels to do this.
I have an order in with Chasertech for the ALEX wheels


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm also waiting on the ACE20 rims to arrive so I can be sure on their size by physically measuring then rather than depend on specs. So I'm afraid I will have to wait longer to get them done and order the spokes after the rims come in. =/


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I just got Velocity to build me a new rear wheel. Its not super-light at 1080g but was much cheaper than building it myself. I ordered it with a disc compatible hub and v-brake compatible rim as the frame I have does have disc brake mounts. It seems a really strong wheel and the aeroheat rim worked well for ghetto tubeless.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

ridemtn said:


> Thanks for the update, very helpful. So he must have cut & re-threaded those Sapim Laser spokes to get them to that length?[/QUOTE
> 
> Nope. I was able to purchase them all the correct length. Wheelbuilder had or were able to get Sapim race double butted spokes, all in the correct length. The spokes did have to be black though. Vikki Appel at Wheelbuilder was the person who was super helpful. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

paddler28 said:


> ridemtn said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the update, very helpful. So he must have cut & re-threaded those Sapim Laser spokes to get them to that length?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> paddler28 said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot..I dont get it??? ..Vicki Appel is the one that emailed me back,and said she couldn't get the shorter Sapim Laser spokes...but could get the Sapim CX-Ray ($$$)
> ...


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

paddler28 said:


> Jeffnrivercity said:
> 
> 
> > You could always ask again. I may have just been lucky with supplies. (evil laugh, Ah ahahahhahaha, the Gods are smiling on my bike build).
> ...


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> paddler28 said:
> 
> 
> > Yea..you earned it!
> ...


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

Paddler28,

Thx..I think the specs on my hubs may be different..
Any chance you have the "ERD" on the Alex rims?


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> Paddler28,
> 
> Thx..I think the specs on my hubs may be different..
> Any chance you have the "ERD" on the Alex rims?


Sorry, not sure what ERD is. the rims do have eyelets and machined walls though. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

paddler28 said:


> Sorry, not sure what ERD is. the rims do have eyelets and machined walls though. Hope that helps.


Thx..Thought I would ask..I have my hubs now,but with out the ERD I am stalled at getting my spoke length

ERD:
Effective Rim Diameter. This is the rim diameter measured at the nipple seats in the spoke holes, plus the thickness of the two nipple heads. The E.R.D. is needed for calculating the correct spoke length.


----------



## paddler28 (Apr 4, 2010)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> Thx..Thought I would ask..I have my hubs now,but with out the ERD I am stalled at getting my spoke length
> 
> ERD:
> Effective Rim Diameter. This is the rim diameter measured at the nipple seats in the spoke holes, plus the thickness of the two nipple heads. The E.R.D. is needed for calculating the correct spoke length.


Sorry. The most I know is from the Alex web site. google alex rims, speciality rims, second page, ACE 20. That has got 507 x 17. Hope that is what you wanted.


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> Thx..Thought I would ask..I have my hubs now,but with out the ERD I am stalled at getting my spoke length
> 
> ERD:
> Effective Rim Diameter. This is the rim diameter measured at the nipple seats in the spoke holes, plus the thickness of the two nipple heads. The E.R.D. is needed for calculating the correct spoke length.


I'm going to guess (I know, not exactly what you want to rely on when spending $60+ on spokes  ) that the ERD for the Alex ACE20 rims are going to be right at 491mm - this is why I think that...

My daughter's wheels, built w/ Aeroheats and SRAM hubs required 234mm spokes. Built up perfectly  .

If you look at the dimensions of the Aeroheats, you'll see that the 'depth' of the rim is 22mm. 
The dimensions of the Alex ACE20 show the 'depth' to be 18.2mm. Assuming that the spoke bed thickness is similar, which I think is reasonable, I expect that I would need a spoke that was 3.8mm longer (237.8mm) if I were to lace these same hubs into ACE20's. _To keep the hub centered, the spoke on the opposite side of the hub needs to be 3.8mm longer as well._

(The bead seat diameter of 507mm is a given and won't change for any rim that you can mount a 24" mountain bike tire on.)

The ERD for the 24" Velocity Aeroheat is 483.
If my assumptions are correct, then the ERD for the ACE20's should be 483+3.8+3.8=490.6, or 491mm

Double checking with spocalc, where my previous output numbers were 233.7/234.2 for the front and 234.6/233.5 for the rear, when I change the ERD from 483 to 491, my output numbers are 237.7/238.2 for the front and 238.5/237.4 for the rear. If I were to re-lace these hubs into ACE20 rims, I would feel very comfortable ordering 238mm spokes.

Whaddya think?

edit: Just noticed that someone said that the ACE20's have eyelets - if that's the case, I would _maybe_ put the ERD at 492, but even that would only effect the spoke length by ~.5mm


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

mukow68,
Very informative...thx!...
with a 492 ERD,I ran the DT spoke calculator with the specs off the circus monkey disc hubs,and came up with this
Front: left 236 right 240
Rear:left 237 right 237
with that said not sure I will pull the trigger on spokes yet..lol
May play with a few othe calculators first


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> mukow68,
> Very informative...thx!...
> with a 492 ERD,I ran the DT spoke calculator with the specs off the circus monkey disc hubs,and came up with this
> Front: left 236 right 240
> ...


 Well I ended up using the Sapim spke calculater...that uses some different measurments..
My final measurement were:
Front: left 236 right 241
Rear:left 237 right 238
Real close to the DT spoke calcs
I used Sapim laser double butted spokes,from wheelbuilder.com
Front wheel is 645grams and the rear 805 grams...total of 1450 grams


----------



## ridemtn (Aug 25, 2009)

Whew, those look great, nice job! I built mine up solid black, with the black sidewalls. Wish I had seen those hubs first though. 

I also used the Sapim calculator and used the following measurements which came out great:

D2 = 482mm
F = 3mm


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> Well I ended up using the Sapim spke calculater...that uses some different measurments..
> My final measurement were:
> Front: left 236 right 241
> Rear:left 237 right 238
> ...


Wow, those look good. I might have missed it, but which hubs did you go with.

Cheers
J


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

rideitall said:


> Wow, those look good. I might have missed it, but which hubs did you go with.
> 
> Cheers
> J


I used Circus Monkey Hubs from Taiwan,off ebay...made an offer for $118,and it was accepted...I was pleasantly surprised with the quality and workmanship.


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffnrivercity said:


> I used Circus Monkey Hubs from Taiwan,off ebay...made an offer for $118,and it was accepted...I was pleasantly surprised with the quality and workmanship.


Those look nice. I was looking at doing the same thing. Any issues with the hubs as yet. Did you get the skewers with them as well?

I take it that you need to run a good cassette XT or XTR or SRAM 980 / 990 with the aluminum carrier.


----------



## Jeffnrivercity (Aug 26, 2009)

rideitall said:


> Those look nice. I was looking at doing the same thing. Any issues with the hubs as yet. Did you get the skewers with them as well?
> 
> I take it that you need to run a good cassette XT or XTR or SRAM 980 / 990 with the aluminum carrier.


No issues yet....though wet & cold weather hasn limited the ride time...
Did use a an XT cassette ...the ti skewers were another china ebay item for 13 bones...


----------



## rideitall (Dec 15, 2005)

Jeffnrivercity thanks for the info on the wheelbuild. I have 2 sets of the ACE20 rims from chasertech on order. 

Working on getting a couple of pairs of Circus Monkey hubs. There are a couple of local bike shops that can cut & turn spokes to length so it should be good. Also have some Moe Joe's on order through a friend. 

My eight year old will get the first setup. I have a little time to get the second rig ready for my six year old. 

Still need to get a set of cranks shortened from 175 to 152. 

This summer should be fun. Expensive but fun.


----------

